# Mk3 rear legroom and boot capacity



## HoTTrod (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi guys, I currently have a 2009 FWD TT S-line and previously owned a Mk1 FWD. I'm seriously thinking about ordering a loaded TTS, but with growing kids and the TT being my daily driver, I do have to consider practicality somewhat!

I just came from the dealership and am a bit shocked to see that the already-limited rear legroom of my Mk2 has virtually disappeared, so much so that the Mk3 with the super sports seats has around the same room as my brother's 991 Carrera S, i.e.: virtually nil unless the front seats are pushed forward considerably, and headroom also seems to have suffered.

In addition, the boot is a lot shallower than on my Mk2, perhaps as the Mk3 has a spare and my Mk2 has a compressor and a can of gunk? It may also be that the Mk3 I saw today was a quattro, TBH I didn't notice...

The Mk3 TTS is very compelling, but because I have to live with the car I'm concerned that the two issues above may be a deal-breaker for me... Can anyone confirm whether their observations are the same?

Many thanks!


----------



## melauditt (Dec 12, 2014)

no spare wheel in mine just can of gas.


----------



## GJScot (May 5, 2015)

As regards space, no spare wheel, so what you see is what you get. Maybe the TT and some bus passes?


----------



## HoTTrod (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks for the responses thus far - I actually don't mind not having a spare wheel, and would gladly trade one in for a deeper boot! Would you mind posting a photo of your open boot so I can see if perhaps the spare wheel might be an option for my market that takes up more room and that I can then thus avoid?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I can't see the boot space being different whether the car has a spare or foam.The spare would undoubtedly be a space saver and not a full sized wheel/tyre and even if Audi supplied one this would be positioned underneath the floor of the "boot" in a cut out in the foam block ala mk2.

If space is that important and a potential deal breaker then I wouldn't rely on a photo of somebody else's car but get to see one in the flesh.I appreciate this might be tricky in the Windwards' but better to be safe than sorry


----------



## GJScot (May 5, 2015)

Few pics of Mk3 boot. There is some useful storage for small items under the boot floor.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Your problem won't be the legroom necessarily, but head restriction in the rear. Audi specify a max height for a passenger in the rear of 1.45m.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

According to the brochures -
MK2 boot = 250 l : Mk3 boot = 305 l
Mk2 rear headroom = 829 mm : Mk3 headroom = 858 mm
Would seem appearances can be deceptive.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Brave man driving a TT in T&T


----------



## 6foot2 (Aug 20, 2015)

deeve said:


> Brave man driving a TT in T&T


deeve, I can't reply to your pm until I've been more active on the forum, but I'll gladly give you the info by email, or just in this thread, if the others don't mind it being hijacked!


----------



## HoTTrod (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks to all for your input and advice, this is most helpful indeed.

Based on the info and photos you have most kindly provided, it does seem that appearances are deceptive, so I'll go take another look, this time WITH the kids to see how tight things really are...

Lol @ Deeve: are you referring to the size of the car, the conditions of the road or the visibility aspect (or indeed all three???!)?

Big thanks again to all, esp. Deeve and GJScot who went out of their way to post the photos - it's great to have the help of the forum!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Good. Let us know how many kids you manage to get in the boot. :lol:


----------

